# Farrier included in board?



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Stop including it and get farriers to bill clients directly. 
Or ask your boarders.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

I agree with JDI.
I think that you should not include this fee and get your farrier to deal with clients (money) directly. This solves any issues with you being caught up with farrier/client problems as well.


----------



## corinowalk (Apr 26, 2010)

I would never expect my boarding barn to a. Include farrier work in with the board and b. Pay upfront and wait for me to give my BO a check c. Hold my horse while I was at work without a prior arrangement/payment. 

I would say drop it and let them figure it out. While I am sure having it included does have its benefits, it really is all about how the price of your barn is perceived. If say, you charge $400 and that includes hay, grain, stall cleaning, blankets, farrier work, routine worming and occasional grooming but joes pony shack down the road charges $250 for pasture board in barbed wire fencing....lots of people will find a reason to like joe, simply for the price. Not realizing that you get what you pay for. 

You could try an 'ala carte' boarding. Base board being X amount of dollars and tack on additional expenses that most boarders want.


----------



## starlinestables (Nov 24, 2008)

I don't know any farriers in my area who "bill" their clients. They want their money upfront! Maybe there are a few who do it for special clients.. but generally no.

I hate when farriers are in the way! Maybe I'm just anal, but that was always a pet peeve of mine! In college with 90 something school horses.. there were always farriers blocking the ends of both major isleways so I could never get to the manure pile (which we were required to pick out the stall each ride).


----------



## Delfina (Feb 12, 2010)

Personally, I would interpret the blurb you included above to mean "We schedule the farrier to come when most people aren't available, so that we can charge you a hold fee". 

As an owner, I want to be there when the farrier is, so that I can discuss the needs of my horse and how he is doing. I wouldn't be at all happy with the farrier always being scheduled to come during normal work hours or having to pay for a farrier to come at another time, on top of paying for it in the boarding fee. 

I'd say drop if from being included in the board. Continue to schedule a mass farrier visit for those who want but have it be a "Farrier is coming on X day at Y time. Those who would like to utilize his services and will be present please let me know. If you are unable to attend but would like your horse's feet done, I will need to have a check in the amount of $XX, made out to Farrier Y, prior to the day of his visit and a $x holding fee will be added to your board bill for the month".


----------



## TKButtermilk (May 20, 2010)

How does that even work? Do they pay a farrier fee every month? Is it one standard fee or does it vary from horse to horse depending on what they need? I don't see how that works, considering every horse is different. Like my horse doesn't need the farrier until atleast 8 weeks if not more, because she has amazing feet that are hard and healthy. Are the horses who don't need a farrier yet done anyways?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## AlexS (Aug 9, 2010)

I'd have to see the farrier work to see if I would be happy with it or not, but I certainly would not just go with the 'guy who does the barn' on trust. I am always there for my farrier, I care about my horse and I want to know what's going on. And I want the best care I can get. 

Drop the farrier coverage, it would not please me. Even if I liked the guy I want to schedule it for when I can be there. 

As far as blocking the aisle, deal with it. It's a barn. Would you complain about a vet blocking the aisle, that seems silly to me. The farrier is not in your way, you are in his. He is as much as important as you are (as a BO) - in my mind.


----------



## maura (Nov 21, 2009)

You could make it a policy that any boarder who wants their horse done has to leave a check for the farrier before the visit, otherwise their horse won't get done. 

Farriers don't like chasing checks anymore that you do; very few will bill clients in a large barn individually. 

I found paying the entire farrier bill for the barn and then back billing for it was a cash flow and accounting nightmare, and the including the trim and holding fee in the board only works if 1.) everybody uses the same farrier 2.) everybody just gets trims.


----------



## faye (Oct 13, 2010)

Personaly I would not want it included in my livery fees. I want to be able to use my own farrier and to be there when it happens so that I can talk to the farrier and tell him of any issues. 
I would not appreciate having to pay for a farrier that I would not use.

In the past If I could not be there for a farrier visit (and I've been using my farrier for close on 10 years so I do trust him to do my horses feet without me present if nessecary) then I have left a cheque for him and a note of anything perticular that needs doing or has cropped up since I saw him last and I get a friend of mine to hold horses. If nessecary my farrier has permission to do any remedial farriery that the thinks nessecary and he leaves me the bill for the extra which I pay ASAP.


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

Including a trim is one thing, but what about shoes or special care?

Borders know when the farrier is coming (or should) so there is no reason they can't leave a check with you before the appointment.

As for always wanting to be there when the farrier comes - that's great if you can afford the time away from work but most owners can't. You have to adapt to the farrier's time - not his to yours.


----------



## faye (Oct 13, 2010)

My farrier will do early mornings, evenings and weekends when needed so I just book it for either boefre/after work or on my day off.


----------



## Sahara (Jul 23, 2010)

No offense, but if I were interviewing barns and you said these things to me, I would think you were a control freak and run the other way. LOL

I would want the option of having the farrier of my choosing, not who you choose for me.


----------



## jyuukai (Apr 19, 2011)

I would not want to pay board for this. A farrier who is great for these horses may not be good for those horses, ya know? For instance, I have a little mini mare. she's pretty easy to trim, and I usually do it myself. For a while we had her with a farrier who had never done a 'barefoot' trim and only trimmed to prep for shoes, and so her feet were always wonky. And I would feel a little jilted if I had to pay an extra $x a month for a farrier that I couldnt use, AND pay for my own farrier on top of that! That would be completely unfair in my eyes.
I agree with the husband, drop that service.
Put up on a notice board when the farrier's next visit is so that people can be prepared to leave a check or be there when the farrier shows up.


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

The only people the answer to this question matters to is your boarders. Ask them.



JustDressageIt said:


> Stop including it and get farriers to bill clients directly.


If your farrier is willing to do this, I would say go this route. I know some farriers are willing to bill, others are not.




corinowalk said:


> If say, you charge $400 and that includes hay, grain, stall cleaning, blankets, farrier work, routine worming and occasional grooming but joes pony shack down the road charges $250 for pasture board in barbed wire fencing....lots of people will find a reason to like joe, simply for the price. Not realizing that you get what you pay for.


I totally understand what you are saying. I think most boarders can totally see the difference between the two situations. The people who can not, and go only on price, not price vs. what is offered are not the type of boarder most people want anyway.



corinowalk said:


> You could try an 'ala carte' boarding. Base board being X amount of dollars and tack on additional expenses that most boarders want.


The nickle and dime approach can be a real turn off for people too.

There really are just three types of boarders.

1. The cheap people who will just go to Joe's pony shack (love that name, Cori). Who do not consider what they are getting vs. the money they are paying.
2. Those that would rather just know what their bill is every month, period. $400 no matter what. Blankets are included, turn out is included, holding is included, etc (if offered, obviously). Here is my check, thank you very much. (I will say I have not ever encountered a barn that this option included the farrier though.)
3. Those that want to pay for exactly what they are having done. They hate it that they pay the same as Dobbin's owner when Dobbin gets four flakes of hay and Star only gets three flakes of hay and Dobbin needs a blanket when it rains, so not fair that it costs the same. They want to pay for what they use and Dobbin's owner to pay extra for the extra services they are using.

You can not make all the groups happy at the same barn.


I like the theory that you tell people the farrier is coming on this day, if you want Dobbin's feet done please leave me a check for the farrier if you can not be here. Holding fee is either worked into the board if you are going flat rate or added to bill if you are going with the bill by the item theory.

People who do not want to use that time can schedule their own. And yes, a farrier is in the way. Either find a place that a farrier can work that is not a big issue or smile and swallow hard and accept that people are in the way sometimes.


ETA - If you have a problem getting people to leave checks for their horses and then calling you telling you that 'Dobbin just has to be done today, please can you pay for it', you can add a fee for that too if you are going with the ala carte method.


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

What I can't understand is HOW you include the farrier fee into your board at a flat rate and do it fairly. For instance, Horse A needs his feet done every 5 weeks with special shoes and pads that cost $150/go, Horse B needs his feet trimmed every 8-10 weeks - if they're both paying, say.. $40/month for farrier work included in board, the owner of Horse A is getting a steal of a deal and owner of horse B is getting ripped off - no easy way to say that. I don't know how you fairly incorporate a farrier fee into your board rate as a flat fee without someone getting short-changed.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand (Nov 23, 2008)

Well for me, I'd rather pay on my own...my pony has big (for her size) rock hard feet that don't wear very quickly...in the winter the farrier only needs to come every 7-8 weeks, more like 6 in the spring/summer. But she has always been barefoot without issue, so that's like $40 for me. So you'd have to adjust board individually for people like me I guess? Sounds like more hassle for you than it's worth!


----------



## starlinestables (Nov 24, 2008)

Currently my barn only has 6 stalls and 20 pasture board spots. Full care stall board is $375 and includes up to 4lbs of purina horseman's edge 12% pellet fed 2x daily, 10-15 lbs of hay in the evening (and in the morning if they are in due to the weather) stall cleaned 1x day and allotted 6 bags of shavings month. Fans in every stall. They are turned out all day with one or two other horses in 3 acre pastures. Also included is blanketing, trailer parking, farrier trimming every 6 weeks and worming every 8.

Pasture board is $250 and includes up to 4lbs fed once a day with a feed bag (1 feed bag is included every 6 months) free choice hay when needed (usually in the winter) trailer parking, farrier and worming as above. There are two large approx 25 acre pastures and there are 10 horses in each one max. Multiple shelters in each and its all horse safe fencing. 

Right now we just have a 160x170 outdoor arena.. Large, secure tack room which is about to get larger. We just finished a super sexy bathroom (will post pictures soon! sorry just proud of my husband's work lol) and will finish a lounge soon too.

We do provide the best VALUE in our area even if we didn't. We have mixed clients both english and western. Several are newer horse owners and others are busy horse owners who don't come out very often. 2 out of 18 use their own farrier. 

We generally have 2 farrier groups 2-3 weeks apart. Right now we just have 1. Front shoes are $25 extra and they pay with that month's board. Horses with good feet get done weather they need it or now but generally they need it. In the summer I'll get them done at 5 weeks if they need it.. and in the winter every 7 if that's what is needed. I went to school for equine science and consider myself well versed in farrier science and nutrition and the farrier I use is one of the better ones in the area for trimming and general shoeing. I advise another farrier for major corrective work. My farrier lives 5 minutes away and is the go to draft guy... My favorite part is that he listens to what I want done.

With the indoor arena coming we are thinking about raising the board to $425 and including the same things.. but we are not certain yet. We would still be one of the cheapest covered arenas in the area. We also will have a total of 18 stalls and will drop pasture boarding to 10 so I realize that people in this higher price range generally care more about their horses' feet. So I do appreciate everyone's opinions greatly!

Does that answer everyone's questions? Still feel the same way?


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

Not sure how that information changes the question at all.


----------



## TKButtermilk (May 20, 2010)

So basically you're making money off the farrier thing, they're paying every 4 weeks but the horses are done every 6. So they're basically paying even on the month the horses aren't done.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## starlinestables (Nov 24, 2008)

Sahara said:


> No offense, but if I were interviewing barns and you said these things to me, I would think you were a control freak and run the other way. LOL
> 
> I would want the option of having the farrier of my choosing, not who you choose for me.


They can use anyone one they want.. how is that controlling? I'm just saying that if they want to use someone else I'm not paying for it because it's a pain in the butt. ) 

If a barn charged approximately the same as other barns but included farrier trimming (if you used their farrier) but could use your own (just like the other barns) wouldn't that be a bonus? It's not like I'm charging way more. 

Like I said, my thought was #1 Marketing edge.. being the only barn who does it. #2 convenience for me and them. Farrier blocking entrances taking up tacking space when everyone and their mom is at the barn. I usually have the farrier come in the morning that way everything is done and cleaned up by the time everyone comes out.#3 everyone saves a few bucks by buying in bulk so to speak.

Lol I thought it was genius.....guess I was wrong? I tried to create the kind of boarding barn I always wanted when I was a boarder; busy college student who had hell of a time coordinating withe the farrier. )


----------



## faye (Oct 13, 2010)

Nope doesnt change anything at all except to make me think I wouldnt be bringing my horses to your place.

My horses are competition horses, they are not on bog standard feeds, they are on competition mixes. They also do not get 4lbs twice a day and they get alot of other stuff in thier feeds.



> advise another farrier for major corrective work.





> Horses with good feet get done weather they need it or not


I also dont like it being dictated when my horses have thier feet done or how they are done. If they dont need it they wont get trimmed and if they need anything special I decide whether it is done or not.

I would quite litteraly hit the roof if someone tried to dictate how my horses are done.


----------



## starlinestables (Nov 24, 2008)

TKButtermilk said:


> So basically you're making money off the farrier thing, they're paying every 4 weeks but the horses are done every 6. So they're basically paying even on the month the horses aren't done.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I assure you I'm not making a profit by including this service. 52 weeks divided by 6 weeks is 8.7.. 8.7 times $30 for the trim is $261 per horse per year divided by 12 months out of the year which cost me $21.75 per horse per month.

He is the cheapest farrier (that actually does a good job) $30 on trims, $55 for front shoes and $80 for full set... My other boarder's farrier charges $40 for trims and $120 for full set which means she pays $87 dollars a year more for trims or $420 more for full set of shoes. I guess this makes me the big bad barn owner for saving them so much money :wink:


----------



## starlinestables (Nov 24, 2008)

faye said:


> Nope doesnt change anything at all except to make me think I wouldnt be bringing my horses to your place.
> 
> My horses are competition horses, they are not on bog standard feeds, they are on competition mixes. They also do not get 4lbs twice a day and they get alot of other stuff in thier feeds.
> 
> ...


I'll feed anything my feed store has available. I just charge the difference per lb.. We currently have horses on horseman's edge, strategy healthy edge, wellsolve low startch and triple crown senior. We also feed supplements for free if the owner provides them.

I don't dictate how their horses feet are done. Boarders are more than welcome to come out and hold their horse. If they have a special request, they are more than welcome to call the farrier, or leave them a note with instructions for their horse.


----------



## VelvetsAB (Aug 11, 2010)

_I think I am going to be the oddball out here and say that I would like it....as long as I had come out once to meet the farrier and saw how he was with my horse, what kind of job he did, etc._

_Since it is divided up equally throughout the whole year, I know exactly what I am having to pay, and wouldn't have to think "Oh crap! farrier is out this week and I need to make sure I get out there to drop off an extra cheque!". It would just make my life a little bit easier. _


_My barn basically has one farrier (or I have never seen any others) and there are about 40 horses. However, he is there quite often, so he isn't having to bang out 40 horses in one shot. He bills the owners directly, and leaves it in the washroom. Cheques for him are then left in the same spot for him to pickup. Since he is out often (it seems he is there once a week sometimes!) he is not so put out with not having the money in hand when he goes to shoe the horse. _

_However, there is no holding fee, even if the horses have to be brought inside. _


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

:?
And here I thought I explained all sides of the situation.

Some how that was no help. Hmpf.


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

TKButtermilk said:


> So basically you're making money off the farrier thing, they're paying every 4 weeks but the horses are done every 6. So they're basically paying even on the month the horses aren't done.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Pretty much my thoughts too...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## starlinestables (Nov 24, 2008)

Well I'm not making money... just dividing it up to every month. But ok.

Should I offer both options or not even bother? Obviously my good intentions are not being well received.....


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

Like I said before - Ask. Your. Boarders!

They are really the only people who this subject should matter to at this point.


----------



## starlinestables (Nov 24, 2008)

Sorry Behind.... sorry I didn't even see your post! (perhaps to busy looking at the evil owl lol) I've talked with some about it. However, most of my boarders love the farrier thing included. I'm not full though, and my husband brought up that perhaps the farrier thing is not well received... So thats why I was asking non-boarders.


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

Since I tend to do things myself I prefer to board at facility that does not bill me for things that I do not use.


----------



## faye (Oct 13, 2010)

Most of my friends would not recieve it very well at all, infact would likely run the other way very fast.


----------



## livestoride (Mar 30, 2011)

My barn has 1 farrier that comes out the 1st friday of every month. The BO puts on the white board the date and time and the cost for a trim. If you want your horse done you add it. Its the owners responsibility to make sure that a check is in the BO hands prior to the visit or the horse won't get done. Anyone can get their own farrier and set it up if they want to. He doesn't add a holding fee b/c it is done during work hours when people can't be there and he doesn't think it is fair to schedule it then and add money. 

Just a side note - your current boarders may have questions as to why you dropped a service and raised the board fee. Yes, you are updating the facility and that usually causes an increase, but can you show them that the $40 a month you charged for farrier service is given back to them so they are not paying that in addition to the farrier? I would be prepared to show that you based the new boarding rate on the old rate minus the $40 and then added the new facility fees.


----------



## starlinestables (Nov 24, 2008)

livestoride said:


> Just a side note - your current boarders may have questions as to why you dropped a service and raised the board fee. Yes, you are updating the facility and that usually causes an increase, but can you show them that the $40 a month you charged for farrier service is given back to them so they are not paying that in addition to the farrier? I would be prepared to show that you based the new boarding rate on the old rate minus the $40 and then added the new facility fees.


Yes this is a huge factor as well. I might offer both options.... I'm still uncertain on how much we'll be raising the rates. There is still a lot to consider.


----------



## faye (Oct 13, 2010)

livestoride said:


> My barn has 1 farrier that comes out the 1st friday of every month. The BO puts on the white board the date and time and the cost for a trim. If you want your horse done you add it. Its the owners responsibility to make sure that a check is in the BO hands prior to the visit or the horse won't get done. Anyone can get their own farrier and set it up if they want to. He doesn't add a holding fee b/c it is done during work hours when people can't be there and he doesn't think it is fair to schedule it then and add money.
> 
> Just a side note - your current boarders may have questions as to why you dropped a service and raised the board fee. Yes, you are updating the facility and that usually causes an increase, but can you show them that the $40 a month you charged for farrier service is given back to them so they are not paying that in addition to the farrier? I would be prepared to show that you based the new boarding rate on the old rate minus the $40 and then added the new facility fees.


This arrangement is oneI could live with


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Starline, can you please explain how you make this fair to all boarders?


----------



## starlinestables (Nov 24, 2008)

I'm not understanding how it isn't fair? I multiply $30 by 6.7 times a year and then divide it by 12 months... Some times in the winter we go 7 weeks.. in the summer we may do 5 weeks. Lets say the horse has fantastic feet and only "needs" to get done every 8 weeks.. then we'll move it to a different group. Monetarily, I'll not charge them for a feed bag replacement or bute if they need it so it's all a wash. However, I really don't have a problem... most people are fine getting them done on the average 6 week schedule. If they need to be done more often I'll offer to rasp them to stretch it out.


----------



## Clevelande (Apr 27, 2011)

I know the barn owner/manager would hate it! It would have to vary from horse to horse, depending on how quickly their hooves grow, if they are unhealthy, need shoes or just trimming, or need special shoes. It would be difficult to set a price and not lose money in some cases. 

If you include it, but have it vary between horses, people may wonder why they pay more or less and find it unfair. 

At our barn, they have a farrier that come every 4 weeks. The day is always the same, unless weather or an emergency happens, and anyone is welcome to come and pay the farrier to have their horse done. You are also welcome to use your own farrier.


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Horse A has feet that need to be done every 7-10 weeks. 
Horse B needs front shoes every 7 weeks. 
Horse C needs special front shoes and pads every 5 weeks. 
Horse D needs a trim every 8-10 weeks. 
Horses can vary greatly in their farrier needs. If each person pays $40/month, then persons A & D are getting screwed, and persons C and especially D are getting a screaming deal. Not fair unless every horse gets trimmed on the same schedule. I can tell you that doesn't happen often.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## AlexS (Aug 9, 2010)

Why not offer both options, to include farrier for whatever more, and to exclude it for less money?


----------



## starlinestables (Nov 24, 2008)

JDI, I think you're making a bigger deal out of it than it needs to be. How often do you put the farrier off and get them done early because your farrier already has an appointment to be there? That's pretty much the same case here which is one of the reasons why I went with this.. Everyone started jumping on board with my farrier including me! I actually used someone else but found that my current farrier was going to be there and was a little cheaper and actually did a better job.

It really hasn't been a big issue! Definitely not as hard as your making it out to be. However, I'm dealing with mostly newer horse owners or pleasure riders.. at the new price range it may be different which is why I asked. ;o)

Not to mention nothing in the boarding business is completely fair unless you do everything completely a la carte. For instance I include up to 8 lbs of feed a day and 6 bags of shavings a month and we all know some horses only eat 3 lbs of food and use up 4 bags of shavings. Horses that eat 8lbs and are moderate stall pigs are getting the best deal.. But horses that need extra hay, feed and shavings have to pay more and then the easy keepers are paying for nothing. That it just the way it goes in the horse business..You tailor to the majority which in farrier world is approx/ 6 weeks.


----------



## VelvetsAB (Aug 11, 2010)

I think what JDI is getting at is that if you are getting more then a basic barefoot trim....how does it work out? It seems like we are assuming that the other boarders are having to pay for a horse that has front shoes done, instead of just the trim. 

So the horse that does get the full set...how does the balance of that get paid? Part is paid in the board, so does the client just add that in, or write a seperate check?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

I would not board at a barn that made me pay a flat fee for something that can vary so drastically in price. Or I would keep full shoes on year round 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## starlinestables (Nov 24, 2008)

JDI, I understand how you would think I'm making money on the farrier thing.. and truely I'm not really.. For horses that would normally be done every 8 weeks instead of 6.. its only $21 more a year to get them done every 6. Not only does the horse benefit... you can think of it as paying me $3 (which you'd pay more for in a gallon of gas for a trip to the barn just to hold your horse for the farrier) to hike across a 30 acre pasture to fetch and hold your horse for the farrier for you. When its muddy, I'm the one to pick out their feet and wash their legs.. I'd say that's heck of a deal for all the boarders )

For horses that have half sets or 4 shoes on all the time they pay by the same equation... for example half sets are $55 so $25 multiplied by 6.7 divided by 12 months =$14.00 so board would be $389 for full care or $264 for pasture boarders.

For horses that change types of shoes or add pads ever so often, then that person would make sure to have a check ready before the farrier arrives. There really isn't a way to get around check chasing on that one but thankfully they're the minority.


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

So you're already doing it a-la-carte in a weird way, and not the entire fee is going to the farrier. $3 isn't much per one horse, but added up a few times it doesn't make me think some of your boarders aren't getting short-changed. 
Anyways, talk to your boarders. Maybe set up a meeting, it seems that you have quite a few questions that will affect them directly. Their opinion might differ from mine.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## StormvaleQHStud (Dec 16, 2010)

lol. I like it Starline.... Honestly if I was boarding I would. But no way would I add it to my agistment agreement for my boarders. I am one of the lucky ones in that all the horses only get barefoot trims (minus my tb who occasionally gets fronts on-which it is I that pays the extra so who cares) and they have decent development of hoof growth to handle getting done every 6 weeks. My boarders pay the farrier cash in hand because thats how he works but he does a fantastic job on their feet. Charges $44 a trim and I think $85 for fronts on. Lucky in that respect but the dental care is another subject which varies at different times al the time for specialty care and ordinary.... but I can see everyones points here.


----------



## Nokeen (Apr 27, 2011)

what i would do is for your current boarders since they seem to like it is to leave it the way it is, but since your worried about new people coming take it out and when they come for a meeting to go over the contract or what ever you do tell them that they have the option to put basic farrier care into their bill. If they don't want to do that then inform them when the farrier is coming, if they want their horses hooves done they leave the check the day before, if they don't their horse isn't touched. that way you don't have any check chasing to do, your current boarders don't have to loose the service they like, you can say your board is cheaper to get some people in, and then give them the option to do it this way 

personally i think its a good idea, one more thing your clients have to worry about. of course if it was me id go for the 1st few to talk about my horse's feet and what needs to be done as well as to look at his work. i know that with my schedule it would be nearly impossible for me to be there when the farrier was there and so always knowing that it was getting taken care of would be a major load off my shoulders.


----------



## mls (Nov 28, 2006)

We would never offer to include it in the fee. Even though the majority of our boarders use the barn farrier. He comes every other Tuesday. My husband works nights so he can be available to hold. We charge a $10 holding fee. Some don't want to pay the fee so take the time off work - that is fine.

When my husband is holding, we ensure legs are clean and dry - hours in advance (I will bring in pasture horses before I leave for work at 7) if not the night before.

Our sign up list specifically states to leave money for the farrier and holder or they have the right to refuse service. Our farrier will bill customers. If he has an issue, he is very polite and simply tells us that "Jane" must leave a check or he will not trim her horse. We don't ask why, he doesn't tell us.

As stated, some horses need attention at 6 weeks, some can go as long as twelve. I choose not to make the decision for them. Our farrier is very honest as far as telling the boarder if the horse can wait 2-4 weeks.


----------



## Hunter65 (Aug 19, 2009)

I can see how it may work for some people and there are some good options. I personally wouldn't use it just because my farrier is awesome and has spent the last year fixing Hunters hooves from the previous farrier before I adopted him. His hooves were so bad his front legs were twisted. All straight now!
I think it is a good thing to offer to those who want it.


----------



## OnlySamwise (Jun 24, 2008)

At the ranch I board my horse, they do that. The ranch owner first asks us if we want to have their farrier do our horse... if we do that then board is $40 more every other month. He sends a board bill to each owner and we just pay that way and he deals with the farrier. If we want our own farrier we just deal with our farrier on our own and we don't get billed for the farrier charge. I do like it this way cause people can do what they prefer and it's great for those who can't meet their farrier.


----------



## Scoope (Oct 19, 2010)

So (not sure if Im understand this at all so pray do correct me if I have mis-judged) , would I be expected to pay the same amount board as those who used your farrier if I were to choose to not use him??

As we do our own feet I wouldent want to be paying for another farrier.

but maybe I've mis understood?


----------



## starlinestables (Nov 24, 2008)

Scoope, right now, that is the way it is at my barn. It's included, but they don't have to use the service. My barn is already cheaper than most and I used to offer a discount if they didn't use my farrier but we had some drama and I felt that since I was already lower with farrier included that they could just deal with it like every other barn. My customer base is about to change with an indoor arena which is forcing me to revisit the idea.


----------



## Maverick101 (Nov 8, 2009)

Star...I get the math, and understand that it is indeed for the most part fair. I did something similar when I was a BM at a very large boarding facility....we had 45 horses, and had certain horses on a certain schedule...so I too get what you mean and how you manage it so it works out for all the different needs of the horses....

That being said...I didnt like doing it that way, as it was alot of work to keep everything straight.

Now w my own facility all I do is charge the boarder the fee on that months bill.....So if the farrier comes say on May 10th for instance... they will get billed that month for work done. So they can pretty much expect a farrier fee every 4-6 weeks depending on the horse in question.

I pay my farrier up front...if he comes trims 5 horse he hands me the bill, I give him a check...done. No chasing money, no chasing boarders....as I know they will pay me when they pay that months board.
Works great for the farrier, works for the boarders and works for me. Easy peasy...

Now if they want to use a farrier other then mine...they have to arrange it, and pay him themselves.


----------



## shannonrose5998 (May 15, 2011)

You can't pick your own farrier and some people trim their horses feet themselves.


----------

